# Nikon D70s price DRop!



## Patrick (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting a backup body for my D70 and started looking around B&H's website.  To my utter shock they had the D70s listed for 629.95! (body only)  Needless to say I ordered one.

Just wanted to give anyone thinking of buying one a heads up.


----------



## kemplefan (Apr 4, 2006)

what i just got a d50 for that much


----------



## Patrick (Apr 4, 2006)

D50 is listed at 509.95.  I was debating back and forth between the D50 and D70 as a backup...new price kinda made up my mind.


----------



## bantor (Apr 4, 2006)

Blast you Nikon!!! if only i had of waited for a few months.


----------



## qiktune (Apr 4, 2006)

If only I had waited 2 weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 4, 2006)

HAHA!


----------



## bobaab (Apr 5, 2006)

yea all these camera's prices are going waaaaay down now! I bought my 350D 2 months ago and it's about 150 bucks cheaper now! oh well...it's been a great ride so far with it, and I can't imagine not having it during those two months 

Although that 150 bucks would have been nice to have in my pocket


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought my D70 with starter kit (lens, card, bag, etc.) last may for $1100...
Damn.


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 5, 2006)

Dayum! This is almost enough to warrant switching from canon to nikon for. If only the 30Ds were that cheap.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 5, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Dayum! This is almost enough to warrant switching from canon to nikon for.


Doooooo ittttttttt

Oh, and why aren't you out taking in all the sights?


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 5, 2006)

is this a temporary price adjustment?


----------



## kemplefan (Apr 5, 2006)

i doubt it


----------



## Arch (Apr 5, 2006)

thats 359.50 GBP for any english people on here..... thats very cheep... do this b&h ship worldwide does anyone know?


----------



## slickhare (Apr 5, 2006)

<drool>D70s</drool>


----------



## steve817 (Apr 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> thats 359.50 GBP for any english people on here..... thats very cheep... do this b&h ship worldwide does anyone know?


 
I think they do. The UK is listed in their shopping cart.


----------



## zedin (Apr 5, 2006)

Grr.. had I waited 4 months I could have saved $300.


----------



## Arch (Apr 5, 2006)

steve817 said:
			
		

> I think they do. The UK is listed in their shopping cart.



:thumbup:


----------



## ajmall (Apr 5, 2006)

You get stung with import tax though and it's a pain to find out how much before it's delivered. Plus, although your saving money, you don't get the warranty... Something to think about


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2006)

steve817 said:
			
		

> I think they do. The UK is listed in their shopping cart.



I seem to recall someone saying B&H won't ship Nikon outside of the continental US? Might not be true, but worth checking.


----------



## nitefly (Apr 6, 2006)

bantor said:
			
		

> Blast you Nikon!!! if only i had of waited for a few months.



Same :er:


----------



## Fate (Apr 6, 2006)

lol  Oh well.... its always the way


----------



## Patrick (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm glad I waited. 
Just looked at B&Hs website and it shows out of stock (surprise huh?). Price is listed at 699 also. According to UPS tracking it should be here tommorow. Maybe my D70 will now be a back-up to my new D70s! I can't wait to see that 2" LCD on the back!

Now I'll just have sell a kidney for the D200


----------

